# Bands on Hand



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

As much as I like having bands on hands, I like having bandsets on hand even more!

Watching the baseball game, getting ready for UFC, some time to myself, I did some cutting and cleaning up of bandsets.

A bunch of 3/4" to 5/8" tapered TBG and some bandsets ready for my supply drawer. I always label my bands, so they are easy to match up when loose.

There is nothing worse than breaking a bandset and not having another ready to go. Well there is, but you know what I mean.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey . That's my taper . I'm watching UFC right now also .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

treefork said:


> Hey . That's my taper . I'm watching UFC right now also .


Ha...I got that taper suggestion from your many recommendations. I love it.

Gotta love the free UFC cards. I blinked and almost missed that last fight.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

They say failure to plan is planning to fail! All I see is VICTORY. And band sets, of course.


----------



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

Ah... the wonderful world of rotary cutter :0)


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

uncle maddy said:


> Ah... the wonderful world of rotary cutter :0)


Makes cutting bands simple and cheap.

It's the equivalent to my bike helmet for cycling. It's a necessity.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't manage to shoot enough or own that many frames to make self-made bandsets practical yet. Instead I keep a single spare looped tube and flat set from Simple Shot around.

I'm sure I'll get to the point where making them becomes necessary, but until then I got no problem supporting our guys.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great looking stash!


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

Sleep well Bruce. Your band needs are covered!


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Alway prepared for a stretch


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

SlingNerd said:


> I don't manage to shoot enough or own that many frames to make self-made bandsets practical yet. Instead I keep a single spare looped tube and flat set from Simple Shot around.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get to the point where making them becomes necessary, but until then I got no problem supporting our guys.


 once you shoot those pretty shooters more than you build them, you'll want to make your own, its far more cost effective, I probably kill a set of flats every three days.. I keep about four shooters in rotation, so some last longer, ie. tubes.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I never used a rotary cutter, or seen one in person, where's a good place to get a decent one?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Bugar said:


> I never used a rotary cutter, or seen one in person, where's a good place to get a decent one?


I got min from LeeValley. But Michaels, Amazon or any decent craft store should carry a few Olfa sizes and models.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

OK. Thanks, tired of using my razor knife, don't have many cattys with flats on them anyhow, out of Tb gold also, gotta get busy.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Bugar said:


> I never used a rotary cutter, or seen one in person, where's a good place to get a decent one?


Indiana has Walmarts. Walmarts have craft departments with rotary cutters and mats.

Rotary cutters are primarily marketed as sewing paraphenalia, so sewing centers like JoAnns and Hancocks are also primo sources.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Guess the reason I never saw them was I never go to sewing or fabric craft kinda shops or those kinda departments, that's girly kinda shopping the wifey does, so I stay outa them places, I go visit them now, widen my little world


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Never hurts to be prepared. Good job


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Gonna do it today!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

brucered said:


> As much as I like having bands on hands, I like having bandsets on hand even more!
> Watching the baseball game, getting ready for UFC, some time to myself, I did some cutting and cleaning up of bandsets.
> A bunch of 3/4" to 5/8" tapered TBG and some bandsets ready for my supply drawer. I always label my bands, so they are easy to match up when loose.
> There is nothing worse than breaking a bandset and not having another ready to go. Well there is, but you know what I mean.


Wow Bruce to bad you don't live near by I would drop off my tbg and you can cut mine up while your at it  I cut my own but I only like to just enough not to bother buying them already precut if you know what I mean


----------

